# Westin Bayshores Resort?



## bdurstta (Jul 15, 2017)

Is this centrally located for Vancouver?  Walking distance?  Do we need a car?  Is it good for a family? (children are in their 30's, one grandson 2 years old)  Trying to plan a family trip.

Thank you.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 15, 2017)

It depends what you mean by central.  It is near downtown/Robson so if you are planning to stay around that area, no car needed.  Vancouver light rail is pretty good.

Note this is not a timeshare but I'm sure you knew that.

I was just in Vancouver a month ago...beautiful this time of year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

